# NYU Dramatic Writing 2010



## Impossible Protagonist (Feb 9, 2010)

Hey Forum,

In the spirit of clarity, I thought I would start a new thread for news about the Dramatic Writing program at NYU, since we seem to be in an entirly different boat then the film kids.

I don't know about you, but for me I have a little heart attack every time someone gets a call, until I find out it's not for writing.

Anyway, I thought keeping our thread separate would make things a bit clearer for discussion. Thoughts?


----------



## etone112 (Feb 9, 2010)

i agree with u. it gets confusing every time someone posts that they got an interview and then i figure out that it isn't for dramatic writing. people should post if they got an interview on this thread not others so we can keep all the writers with good info.


----------



## Feather (Feb 10, 2010)

Hear, hear!  Excellent idea Impossible Protagonist.


----------



## robot_m (Feb 10, 2010)

For organizational sake, I think each of the big 5 schools should have it's own separate sub-forum, with another sub-forum for all the other schools. that way it would be easier to go back and look at the previous years' threads.


----------



## Neville26 (Feb 10, 2010)

Good idea, IP.  This makes everything so much better as Feather and you (and others) were lost in the Film/Production discussions.  No one here has heard anything from NYU correct?


----------



## Feather (Feb 10, 2010)

I haven't heard anything yet, and I don't think I've seen anyone else on the boards from Dramatic Writing mention that they have.  As to whether that's good or bad...I know you can't see it right now, but I'm shrugging.

I think we'll probably be hearing word later than the Film/Production people, so no need to panic yet...


----------



## useyourheadset (Feb 10, 2010)

no word from NYU here yet either!


----------



## pleiades (Feb 10, 2010)

Nope, nothing here either. This thread makes me feel better.


----------



## etone112 (Feb 10, 2010)

anyone know how many applicants were submitted for the dramatic writing program and how many people are accepted. thx.


----------



## Neville26 (Feb 11, 2010)

I don't know that, etone112.  Anybody else?  And I haven't heard anything yet, either.


----------



## Feather (Feb 11, 2010)

On this MFA blog, someone who got in says that they were told that NYU Dramatic Writing gets about 300 applications per year and ends up accepting about 20 (mixed bag of playwrights and screenwriters)

http://creative-writing-mfa-ha...ramatic-writing.html


----------



## Neville26 (Feb 11, 2010)

Well that's great.  Wasn't thinking I had a chance with NYU anyways, but it looks like now I have a reason.  Those are some of the worst odds in terms of MFA in Screenwriting.  Usually, most programs are a "1 in 12" get in chance.  But that is more like "1 in 14."  Yikes.


----------



## levimfs (Feb 11, 2010)

Still haven't heard anything from NYU here either


----------



## etone112 (Feb 11, 2010)

i know nyu takes a while to find out when you get in... but let's get going a little bit here. how bout some interviews so i can find out if im even in the running. same with columbia. pick the pace up a bit. it seems that most of these schools do film production or producer applicants first and then save the writers for last. strange strange strange.


----------



## Neville26 (Feb 12, 2010)

etone, it'll happen for you.  i can feel it. you're gonna hear from NYU first.  so i wait on you and depend on you now.  no longer will i worry.  so let me know when you know.


----------



## Impossible Protagonist (Feb 12, 2010)

I think we're last, cause, face it, writers are procrastinators. And whose job is it to select us? A bunch of writers.

I love writing more then anything, but I know I can sit down at my desk an waste an hour playing with paperclips and brads before I even open final draft.

"I love deadlines. I like the whooshing sound they make as they fly by." Douglas Adams

That's my theory, at least.


----------



## Neville26 (Feb 12, 2010)

lol agree 100% Impossible P.  well put.


----------



## pleiades (Feb 13, 2010)

Nothing to report, just a bad dream. I dreamt that we were able to pick up our acceptances or rejections straight from the university. I met a very nice bohemian red haired girl in the elevator with her boyfriend and subsequently watched her pick up her letter, which had a giant red "ACCEPTED" printed on it. I was awash with jealousy. She was the only one accepted that day, so there were a lot of long faces around.  When it got to my turn, they couldn't find my letter, so I had to keep waiting (wtf?!). I woke up feeling frustrated that in the realm of dreams my pessimistic subconscious couldn't even let me have a nice nap. Unbelievable!


----------



## etone112 (Feb 16, 2010)

anyone heard anything about an interview yet. not sure if i should be worried or not cause ive heard  nada.


----------



## Neville26 (Feb 16, 2010)

Oh, I guess you already found this! lol  Well, nope, haven't heard anything.  It is only mid-Feb.  I think we should start to worry come mid-March if we've heard nothing.


----------



## etone112 (Feb 17, 2010)

dramatic writing... anyone with news?


----------



## levimfs (Feb 17, 2010)

No news


----------



## pleiades (Feb 20, 2010)

Bueller?   ...Bueller?  ....Bueller?


----------



## etone112 (Feb 21, 2010)

nothing here to report. i think next week is when they start to contact people... that's just what i  gather from looking at last yrs forums.


----------



## Neville26 (Feb 22, 2010)

let's hope you're right etone112!


----------



## Feather (Feb 22, 2010)

Last year I didn't hear anything until early to mid March.  I guess it depends on whether or not they intend to do phone interviews this year. (It might also depend on how many applications they received this time.  I'm guessing they probably received even more than usual).


----------



## etone112 (Feb 22, 2010)

hey Feather... when you heard something in mid march was that a decision or to set up an interview.


----------



## Feather (Feb 22, 2010)

Hi etone,

It was a decision (waitlist).  I think you are right in terms of those applicants who received phone interviews getting notified around this time last year, but I don't know whether or not they did phone interviews for all the ones they accepted.


----------



## Five by Five (Feb 24, 2010)

Yes, I gave up and made an account.

Has anyone heard anything ... anything at all? A hint? A whisper? A smoke signal which I know is inaudible but you get the idea.


----------



## Neville26 (Feb 24, 2010)

I heard a whisper.  But nothing more.  Unfortunately, I couldn't make out what NYU was saying when they whispered.  Damn my little ears!!!!


----------



## pleiades (Feb 24, 2010)

how incredibly cryptic neville...that's just cloaked in enigma.


----------



## Neville26 (Feb 24, 2010)

No, really. I have little ears.  People always say they're cute, but I just wish they would hurry up and grow up already.  I'm 27 and I think my ears are the size of 14 year old.  Don't they continue growing your whole life?  I think my grandma told me that when I was 5.  Or was she just giving me false hope?  

Pleiades, did you also hear the whisper of NYU Tisch Dramatic Writing?


----------



## pleiades (Feb 24, 2010)

Yeah I've heard that too about ears and noses. But what if in reality it's the rest of your head that's shrinking?

I heard the NYU whisper. It sounded something like, "...I'm never gonna dance again, guilty feet have got no rhythm..."  I think there was a sax in the background


----------



## levimfs (Feb 25, 2010)

HA! Gotta love that.


----------



## Neville26 (Feb 25, 2010)

lol, wow.  i can hear the saxophone playing loud and clear pleiades after that reference.  

thank you. that made my day.


----------



## Feather (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks a lot, pleiades.  One of those songs that sticks in your head all day.  Read your post before I went out to lunch and found myself humming it in line at the bagel shop.


----------



## Impossible Protagonist (Feb 25, 2010)

assal,

You're applying for Dramatic Writing? I hadn't heard anyone getting interviews for DW yet.


----------



## etone112 (Feb 25, 2010)

i sure hope Assal isn't dramatic writing, cause i haven't heard anything and if they are already doing interviews that is not a good sign.


----------



## Neville26 (Feb 25, 2010)

But why would assal post on the NYU DRAMATIC WRITING page if he wasn't?  Even still, they might be doing interviews gradually.  After all, assal is from NYC and I'm from the west coast, so maybe (like some other schools) they're doing east coast first, then west coast.  

Maybe...


----------



## Five by Five (Feb 25, 2010)

Guys ....

Assal said way back on February 8, 2010 that:



> Originally posted by assal:
> I applied to MFA Film Production and declared directing as my focus



Chill.


----------



## Neville26 (Feb 25, 2010)

Phew.  But I still ask again: "what the heck is he/she doing here posting on the NYU Dramatic Writing page?"


----------



## etone112 (Feb 25, 2010)

we are all so neurotic and obsessed with this whole process, me included.


----------



## pleiades (Feb 26, 2010)

Is anyone else tempted to call and find out whether they're doing interviews this year?


----------



## Feather (Feb 26, 2010)

I wouldn't stress about it right now because you won't be able to get anyone today anyway.  NYU is closed due to a snow storm.


----------



## pleiades (Feb 26, 2010)

I guess if anything happens, we'll likely hear about it here.


----------



## Neville26 (Feb 26, 2010)

I think calling the Admissions office is just being a bother at this point.  I know there may be a desire, deep down, to call and find out some information but I can't help but think that knowing the 'why' won't really help us at this point.  All we can do is wait and see and hope and occasionally, meditate on our own guilty feet, provided they have no rhythm.


----------



## pleiades (Feb 26, 2010)

I guess we all just gotta have faith faith faith.

For the record, I forgive him for that thing in the bathroom that time. And the thing in the park the other time. 

I still love him so.


----------



## AnnieHall (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi guys
it's probably not the right forum, but has anyone applied for NYU's Musical Theater Writing program?


----------



## Impossible Protagonist (Mar 1, 2010)

Bump...

This is getting a little silly. Come on, NYU, give us a sign.

AnnieHall, I doubt you'll find any info on the MT writing degree here, but best of luck. I'm a former theatrical audio engineer, and musicals will always have a special place in my heart.


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 1, 2010)

No sign here, IP.  But I have a feeling by the end of this week, something will stir up with some school.  It's getting to be that time.


----------



## etone112 (Mar 1, 2010)

I know no one has gotten an interview yet, or at least that's what im hoping, but has anyone who applied to dramatic writing been rejected yet or are we all just in constant limbo.


----------



## Five by Five (Mar 2, 2010)

Well, it's a different department on a different schedule with different practices. 

They don't interview everyone. As per posts from the past few years some people find out they're accepted without interviewing.  When you think about it, there's a time differential between watching someone's reel and reading someone's script.  One would seem a bit easier to accomplish than the other.


----------



## Generallyspeaking22 (Mar 4, 2010)

Anyone? According to past forums, this is the time that they start making their moves...


----------



## WillieGreen (Mar 4, 2010)

> Originally posted by Generallyspeaking22:
> Anyone? According to past forums, this is the time that they start making their moves...




I almost forgot I applied there.


----------



## Generallyspeaking22 (Mar 4, 2010)

> WillieGreen: I almost forgot I applied there.



So, we both have interviews at UCLA, both effed up our USC applications a little, and are both waiting to hear SOMETHING from NYU.

Perhaps we'll be in the same program together. 

Best of luck to you!


----------



## WillieGreen (Mar 4, 2010)

> Originally posted by Generallyspeaking22:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">WillieGreen: I almost forgot I applied there.



So, we both have interviews at UCLA, both effed up our USC applications a little, and are both waiting to hear SOMETHING from NYU.

Perhaps we'll be in the same program together. 

Best of luck to you! </div></BLOCKQUOTE>


Likewise!


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 5, 2010)

Well that helps.  Thanks! Good to know.


----------



## pleiades (Mar 5, 2010)

Yeah thanks for reporting back to us!


----------



## Generallyspeaking22 (Mar 5, 2010)

Finally! An update!


----------



## WillieGreen (Mar 8, 2010)

Are we sure this program actually exists?

Just sayin'...


----------



## useyourheadset (Mar 8, 2010)

has anyone's application page change? My just says "Submitted." 

boo.


----------



## Generallyspeaking22 (Mar 8, 2010)

same...


----------



## WillieGreen (Mar 8, 2010)

> Originally posted by useyourheadset:
> has anyone's application page change? My just says "Submitted."
> 
> boo.




Mine says, "LOL you're checking again?"


----------



## LobsterMagnet (Mar 10, 2010)

Hi everyone, 

I just stumbled across this forum recently and I was so relieved to hear back from other people trying to apply to the Dramatic Writing Program. I'm so glad to hear that no one's gotten any phone interviews yet because I was so scared when I didn't get one that I'd already been declined from the program. 

When I spoke to the representative back in July he told me they usually do it in February, but I guess this time they decided against it. I was tempted to try and call them myself to see what was up but i'm happy to hear that some of have already tried bugging them and have gotten the "soon" response. 

Ugh I don't know about the rest of you, but am I the only one frustrated by the prospect of having to jump through all these application hoops just to earn the right to get $80,000 in dept for tuition? 

I don't know I'm just frustrated in general. I'm 23...soon I'll be 24 and it'll be the two year anniversary since I graduated from my college and I'm no closer to starting a real paying career then I was when I graduated. Been doing nothing but unpaid internships, but all they have been is nothing but a waste of time since I haven't gotten any practical skills from them. Only contacts that no one will call and recommendations that may not even earn me the right to pay get $80,000 of tuition dept. 

How about the rest of you? Where are you in your great road maps of life? Any interesting intern war stories? God knows I have my fair share like the time I got paid 50 dollars to accuse Mario Lopez of Rape in an idiotic attempt to try and promote the Dustin Diamond Biography.


----------



## WillieGreen (Mar 10, 2010)

> Any interesting intern war stories? God knows I have my fair share like the time I got paid 50 dollars to accuse Mario Lopez of Rape in an idiotic attempt to try and promote the Dustin Diamond Biography.




I don't falsely accuse people of rape for anything less than $75 and a hot meal.


----------



## Generallyspeaking22 (Mar 11, 2010)

That's usually more than what you get when you rightly accuse someone of rape. 

Those promotors sound like the WORST!


----------



## LobsterMagnet (Mar 11, 2010)

Yeah it was a pretty sleazy place. Good word of advice, if your at a company and it changes it's name 3 times that's usually a good sign to get the hell out of there. Basically I was interning for a talent agent who represents such luminary stars as Michael Winslow (The sound effects guy from police academy movies) and Dustin Diamond AKA screech from Saved by the Bell. 

Basically Dustin Diamond had a tell all memoir put out recently and the agent wanted me to try and promote it by harassing mario lopez during  a children's book signing. Because in the memoir Dustin says mario was accused of rape but NBC hushed things up. So in order to promote it he wanted to have me filmed while trying to get him to sign the book. 

Ugh it was such a bad idea. One of my many failed internships. Any of you have some fun stories to share?


----------



## BWSwanson (Mar 11, 2010)

Hello all - 

Been lurking the past few days.  

I actually had a phone interview a few days ago with NYU (dramatic writing, so yes I'm in the right forum )  

They called on Monday, and not recognizing the #, I didn't answer (thankfully, I think).  Set up a time for them to call on Tuesday evening (via email), which gave me a little time to prepare (or maybe it was to get nervous ).  

I had a phone interview with Sabrina Dhawan, which went fine - Don't feel like I knocked it out of the park, but I also don't think I hurt myself...  It lasted about 25 minutes, IIRC.  

Like I've read about interviews in past years, the interviewer had not read my application.  

Questions were about why I wanted to go to NYU, what my submitted script was about, what I thought about my submitted script and what about it made me think I needed to go to grad. school to improve my writing (what could I have done better, basically, that could be learned in grad. school) , what kinds of movies I wanted to write, why I wanted to write, whether I wanted to be a writer only or on the writer/director track, what I've been doing for the past few years of my life, my history as a writer, and if I had any questions for her (for some reason, I hadn't prepared for That question, stupid me)...

That was the gist of it...

And then a few questions that had to do with answers that I'd given.   

She said that I'd find out 'by the end of March.'

So in terms of thinking about preparing for the interview, I think maybe y'all (yea, I'm from Texas, deal  ) should place more importance on thinking about how you would describe your screenplay (since if you're preparing for other interviews, you've probably thought about answering most of the other questions) in a succinct, intriguing way while also being able to talk about its themes etc.  

By way of contextualizing, I applied to 5 schools (NYU, AFI, USC, Chapman, and U.T.'s Michener's Center)...Had an interview with AFI a few weeks ago, and have received rejection letters from USC (email) and U.T(snail mail).


----------



## WillieGreen (Mar 11, 2010)

So they've started interviewing?

I've already mentally rejected myself.

Even if I got in on a fluke, I'm too entrenched on the west coast now to pack it up and move.


----------



## LobsterMagnet (Mar 11, 2010)

WHAT THE HECK!!! I thought they said they weren't doing any phone interviews this year LIES!!!! I wonder how far in the process you have to go before they decide to call you. 

Ugh I guess I'm screwed since I haven't heard anything. 

Do any of you have any other suggestions for other dramatic writing programs?


----------



## Five by Five (Mar 11, 2010)

It sounds like it has been in the past few years based upon what I read on this forum. 

A couple of people appeared and posted that they were told that there were no interviews.  However, some people were, in fact, interviewed. I know one poster in particular stated that out of his class very few of his classmates actually had a formal interview.  

No one could actually figure out what that meant. On one hand, it would "seem" they were interviewing people who were "on the bubble" since not everyone that got in actually had a formal interview.  On the other hand, I think that was the only poster that mentioned that was the case for his class and taking into consideration the amount of people who applied versus the amount of people who actually post here ... there were at least two or three who were interviewed.

That being said, I wish they'd just send me my rejection e-mail and be done with it.

Cheers!


----------



## Generallyspeaking22 (Mar 12, 2010)

Oh boy.


----------



## Generallyspeaking22 (Mar 12, 2010)

> Originally posted by LobsterMagnet:
> WHAT THE HECK!!! I thought they said they weren't doing any phone interviews this year LIES!!!! I wonder how far in the process you have to go before they decide to call you.
> 
> Ugh I guess I'm screwed since I haven't heard anything.
> ...



There's a few:

Columbia
UCLA
USC
UT
Northwestern
Chapman

However, it ain't over till it's over.


----------



## ds2142a (Mar 14, 2010)

Just had a surprise interview a half an hour ago with a professor in the Dramatic Writing program!


----------



## Impossible Protagonist (Mar 14, 2010)

This is a strange process.

Here's hoping for my Pop Up Interview call.


----------



## Generallyspeaking22 (Mar 15, 2010)

> Originally posted by ds2142a:
> Just had a surprise interview a half an hour ago with a professor in the Dramatic Writing program!



Thanks for letting us know. Congrats!

IP: Ditto


----------



## LobsterMagnet (Mar 15, 2010)

Looks like the interview floodgate has opened. For any of the interviewed subjects they give any indication of what date they'll inform people about acceptances?


----------



## ds2142a (Mar 15, 2010)

I was told that they're making their final decisions by the end of the month.


----------



## LobsterMagnet (Mar 16, 2010)

> Columbia
> UCLA
> USC
> UT
> ...



Do any of those schools have rolling admissions for their dramatic writing programs or do I have to wait to apply for the 2011 semester? That's one thing that really annoyed me about NYU was the fact that the admissions had such a long turn around.


----------



## Generallyspeaking22 (Mar 16, 2010)

I know Chapman has an April 1st deadline. You'll have to wait till the fall to apply to the rest though...


----------



## ds2142a (Mar 17, 2010)

> Originally posted by LobsterMagnet:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Columbia
> UCLA
> USC
> ...



Do any of those schools have rolling admissions for their dramatic writing programs or do I have to wait to apply for the 2011 semester? That's one thing that really annoyed me about NYU was the fact that the admissions had such a long turn around. </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

UCLA has been even worse! That November 1st deadline was horrible -- especially for those of us still completing our undergraduate studies.


----------



## ALowBlow (Mar 17, 2010)

I totally agree on the deadline being horrible. Not as horrible as this waiting around though. Has anyone heard through the grapevine about NYU accepting anyone without an interview this year? A friend who attended 2 years ago said some folks in his class were accepted via email without any interviews/phone calls etc. Curious if that's happened this year or if I'm totally making myself go into panic mode for no reason...


----------



## docstrange66 (Mar 17, 2010)

Well I'm officially in to panic mode. It would be nice if they phone interviewed everyone or no one at all.


----------



## The Dusty Elephant (Mar 18, 2010)

I had a phone interview a week or a week and half ago. I didn't catch her name, but she said I'm on the short list for serious consideration into the program. After having perusing these boards and seeing that people had gotten into the program without an interview in the past, I am curious how true that statement was. My interview was pleasant enough even if it caught me by complete surprise. I'm confident I left a good impression and she said notifications would go out at the end of March.


----------



## New2you (Mar 20, 2010)

Does anyone know (about) when NYU started calling for interviews, weather they have been doing them over their spring break, or about when I should begin panicking because they haven't called me?


----------



## Feather (Mar 22, 2010)

Feeling the rib-cracking weight of this week slowly pressing down, and in the words of Marwood from _Withnail and I_, "I'm getting the fear!"

Anyone feeling similar?


----------



## The Dusty Elephant (Mar 22, 2010)

Feather, I think we're all in that boat, but I no one has reported admission or rejection to the Dramatic Writing program so there is still hope.



> Originally posted by New2you:
> Does anyone know (about) when NYU started calling for interviews, weather they have been doing them over their spring break, or about when I should begin panicking because they haven't called me?



Mine was about 2 weeks ago, but as others have reported before. People have gotten in without an interview.


----------



## Generallyspeaking22 (Mar 22, 2010)

I have to admit, I am feeling doubtful. I haven't received a call, but I suppose anything is possible.


----------



## New2you (Mar 23, 2010)

I still haven't heard anything from NYU. No rejection, and no interview. I don't know whether to take that as a good sign or a bad sign. I did get an interview with Columbia, which I think is promising. Any thoughts on my situation?


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 23, 2010)

In the same boat as you New2you.  Have no idea what's going on.  Just waiting...


----------



## Five by Five (Mar 23, 2010)

I'd take that as a "no sign" New2you, since we know that they don't interview everyone.

Also, I believe since they were openly claiming they don't do interviews to people here who contacted them, I don't think they were flat out lying.  

I'd guess, perhaps, they don't "generally" do interviews with everyone admitted which would actually make their statement true and allow room for them to interview a couple of people they had questions about.

Just don't get yourself down by listening to other people who are applying to other departments within NYU. It's like Susan Carnival told me, they have their own way of doing things in Dramatic Writing.


----------



## New2you (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks for your input Five by Five, I hadn't thought of it that way before. I feel a little better now.


----------



## WillieGreen (Mar 24, 2010)

Finally got my rejection.  Not surprised at all.  

Ah well.  Wasn't going to be able to move anyways.


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 24, 2010)

Sorry, WillieGreen.  How'd you get your rejection?  What media form?


----------



## WillieGreen (Mar 24, 2010)

> Originally posted by Neville26:
> Sorry, WillieGreen.  How'd you get your rejection?  What media form?




The "go to this link" email.  

LOL so "dramatic".


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 24, 2010)

Okay...well, didn't get that one yet.  But I'm assuming I will get it soon.  Sorry again, man.  Where you thinking/wanting to go then next Fall?


----------



## WillieGreen (Mar 24, 2010)

> Originally posted by Neville26:
> Where you thinking/wanting to go then next Fall?




Waiting on UCLA.  Interview went well there, so I got my fingers crossed.  And toes.  And eyes...


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 24, 2010)

Sweet!  Did you interview Monday, too?  As in this week?  I was number 11, what number were you? (If you did interview that day)...and who did you interview with? 

Question overload.


----------



## WillieGreen (Mar 24, 2010)

LOL I'll answer your questions in the UCLA thread, so as not to hijack this one.


----------



## New2you (Mar 24, 2010)

Rejected...
Is this a good place to collapse and start crying?


----------



## LobsterMagnet (Mar 24, 2010)

I'm so sorry about your rejection notices. 

Well looks like the answerers are finally coming in. Just curious WillieGreen and New2you did you get the link to your notice in your email or did you have to log into your NYU profile to get the notice.

I haven't been contacted for an interview, so I guess I'm looking for my notice and where the hell to find it. 

Ugh I am so not looking forward to the process of waiting till summer to apply for the 2011 semester of something like UCLA or Northwestern.


----------



## New2you (Mar 24, 2010)

They sent an email with a link to the Nyu website. You have to sign in to your online application to see your decision.


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 24, 2010)

Still no decision link for me on the NYU app page.  We'll see though.  Probably will be coming later today.  It takes time to update those apps through the system and I'm sure once they do, an automatic email will be coming my way.


----------



## LobsterMagnet (Mar 24, 2010)

I just double checked my NYU page as well. Didn't have a link, really annoying since I figured that if they sent one rejection notice that they should probably be sending them all out. 

I mean in this day and age and with all their tuition money you'd think they could afford some kind of e-infrastructure where they could get all these notices out at once. Ugh so annoying wish I could get a definitive answer so I can move on to the third stage in my 5 stages of grieving process.


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 24, 2010)

Lobster, true, but the way these things work (I think, since it's how our admissions office works--and I work in a graduate admissions office) is that someone updates applicant's info in the system and then, an automated decision link is sent to your email.  That's what I meant by we'll probably know by end of today or tomorrow, if we're getting rejected.  Since it's not like the old days, where they print up all rejection letters and mail them out collectively, we can expect a little delay between hearing whether or not we're rejected I think.  At least, that's how we do it.  It's still better then waiting days for the mail to come.


----------



## Generallyspeaking22 (Mar 24, 2010)

The other possibility is that we're "second rounders" which means they'll probably ask you to consider Tisch Asia. 

I think if I re-apply, I'll have to hand in a stronger personal statement along with my most recent writing samples (i.e specs and pilots)


----------



## Impossible Protagonist (Mar 24, 2010)

Rejected....


----------



## Silverlenz (Mar 24, 2010)

Sorry to hear that Impossible. Hang in there.

SilverLenz


----------



## The Dusty Elephant (Mar 24, 2010)

I got accepted. I received an e-mail just now.


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 24, 2010)

Sorry, Impossible.  But congrats, Dusty Elephant.  Did you receive an interview or was this the first you've heard from Tisch Dramatic Writing since you applied?


----------



## The Dusty Elephant (Mar 24, 2010)

I had an interview a couple of weeks ago over the phone.


----------



## WillieGreen (Mar 24, 2010)

> Originally posted by The Dusty Elephant:
> I got accepted. I received an e-mail just now.




Congrats!

Your #1 came through for ya.


----------



## Generallyspeaking22 (Mar 24, 2010)

Congrats Dusty!

Hang in there everyone else!


----------



## WillieGreen (Mar 24, 2010)

> Originally posted by Impossible Protagonist:
> Rejected....




Hang in there, IP.

Our boat's taking on water, but we're still afloat.


----------



## ds2142a (Mar 24, 2010)

Got in via e-mail!


----------



## levimfs (Mar 25, 2010)

Now I have been checking my email, obsessively. Including the junk file


----------



## etone112 (Mar 25, 2010)

got rejected from Dramatic Writing yesterday and then today I was sent an email saying that they are considering me for Tisch Asia's Dramatic Writing. did everyone get this email or is it a selective thing? Curious minds want to know. congrats to everyone who got in.


----------



## WillieGreen (Mar 25, 2010)

> Originally posted by etone112:
> got rejected from Dramatic Writing yesterday and then today I was sent an email saying that they are considering me for Tisch Asia's Dramatic Writing. did everyone get this email or is it a selective thing? Curious minds want to know. congrats to everyone who got in.




I got the Tisch Asia email thingy, too.


----------



## LobsterMagnet (Mar 25, 2010)

Ugh this is so annoying...Still haven't heard anything back yet, even though it sounds like the flood gates are opening. 

ds2142a did you ever have an interview before getting in? 

Also what's all this stuff about being deferred to the dramatic writing in Asia program? How does that work, is that program supposed to be any good?


----------



## Five by Five (Mar 25, 2010)

Lobster, I haven't heard anything back as well. No rejection, no acceptance ... nothing.


----------



## Feather (Mar 25, 2010)

Same here...nada.


----------



## Generallyspeaking22 (Mar 25, 2010)

also haven't heard a thing


----------



## New2you (Mar 25, 2010)

Oh boy, I got my email offering to be considered for Tisch Asia. My hat's still in the NYU ring.

Feels just like redemption!


----------



## pleiades (Mar 25, 2010)

Waitlisted...


----------



## LobsterMagnet (Mar 25, 2010)

wait listed for the NYU TISCH dramatic writing program or the asian dramatic writing program?


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 25, 2010)

Did you get the waitlisted word via email or snail mail or phone call, pleides?  Congrats on that.  That's good news, isn't it?


----------



## pleiades (Mar 25, 2010)

Waitlisted for NYU Tisch, and I just logged into my application account as per the links included in the NYU email notifying me that "your decision is now available"

As for whether it's good news? Yeah, it is, because it means that I wasn't unceremoniously rejected by every school I applied to this year. I find it kind of ironic that the decision has ultimately led me to more waiting, for another decision. I'm happy it wasn't a no, but then again, this whole process makes me want to eat my own head.


----------



## ds2142a (Mar 26, 2010)

@LobsterMagnet: I had a phone interview with a Tisch professor about two weeks ago.


----------



## LobsterMagnet (Mar 26, 2010)

Ah crap! So I guess that means everyone whose gotten in thus far received a phone call for an interview. Ugh does not bode well. 

Not quite sure if I should see it as a good or bad thing that I still haven't heard anything back yet,

Neville26 gave a pretty interesting and informative description of how things work in admissions offices, but I figure it shouldn't take that long even if they have to update each applicants status individually. 

Just want an answer, I really kind of need some kind of victory ever since I graduated back in 2008 I've encountered nothing but a continued sense of failure. All of my internships have left me with nothing (except for maybe a t-shirt and a mug and useless "thank you for all your hard work") and all of my creative endeavors have failed spectacularly. It'd be nice to actually have something work out for a change.


----------



## levimfs (Mar 26, 2010)

I really just want to know what my decision is. Have I been waitlisted, accepted or rejected? The waiting game continues...


----------



## LobsterMagnet (Mar 26, 2010)

Argh I'm driving myself nuts over this. AT first I thought it might be a good sign when I didn't immediately receive some kind of rejection notice in my email. 

But the more I think about it maybe only the people who were given email rejection notices were people who were wait listed to the asia program. Maybe the rest of them are being delivered via snail mail. UGH THIS IS DRIVING ME CRAZY!!!!


----------



## Five by Five (Mar 26, 2010)

I was going to say, Lobster, you'll drive yourself nuts trying to figure out what exactly is going on with the admissions process right now but you pointed that out already. 

I don't mean to imply that I'm not a bit whacked out at the moment, because I totally am.  I just can't make sense out of any of this.  It makes even less sense when looking at the way things went down in previous years.  

I think I may keep silent and draw my own confusions.


----------



## The Dusty Elephant (Mar 26, 2010)

Does anyone know how many people applied this year?


----------



## pleiades (Mar 26, 2010)

When I met with a program administrator last summer at Tisch, he mentioned they had around 350 applicants last year. I bet this year it was around that number or more


----------



## pleiades (Mar 28, 2010)

Anyone else out there on the waitlist for Tisch in New York? Yodel back!


----------



## levimfs (Mar 28, 2010)

Still no word whatsoever.


----------



## Feather (Mar 29, 2010)

pleiades, congrats on making the waitlist.  That is an accomplishment in and of itself.  It is a long and difficult road with, gulp, even more waiting, and I sympathize.  I was on the NYU waitlist last year myself.  But keep hope alive, I think that at least one or two people on the boards last year were accepted from the waitlist, so you're not out of the runnings yet. Best of luck!


----------



## pleiades (Mar 29, 2010)

Hey Feather, good to hear from ya!  Thanks for the encouragement and well wishes.  Where are you in this whole process? Have you heard from NYU yet?  

When I went back raking through the boards, it didn't seem like the odds were stacked in my favour.  I'm working on Plan B trying my hardest to ignore the fact that there's a sliver of a hair of chance I might still get in. 

Hope this isn't hitting a nerve or anything, but when did the school finally let you know it wasn't meant to be? I just kinda want to get an idea of whether I'll be waiting till September.  Cuz that would truly suck ass...to get rejected after like nine months of waiting.


----------



## Feather (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi pleiades, unfortunately, I haven't heard anything from NYU yet. In terms of what happened last year, though, happy to give you what info I have.

Unfortunately, I'm very sorry to report that I didn't hear from NYU that a place did not open up until toward the end of September. I know that hearing that probably doesn't help matters much, sorry.  I think most people who were pulled from the list were pulled sometime in May-ish.


----------



## pleiades (Mar 29, 2010)

> Originally posted by Feather:
> Hi pleiades, unfortunately, I haven't heard anything from NYU yet.


Man the whole process is such a black box. It's like we've all purchased $65 lottery tickets. Seriously... sorry to hear, but fingers still crossed for you.

Thanks for sharing anyhow. It looked like the previous years worked out as you said - students pulled off the waitlist once the first round of offers were accepted or rejected in May. What would I give to be "girl in cardigan" right now?! She is probably prancing around New York in a pink cardigan with a script in one hand and James Franco in the other. Also, fountains and firecrackers are going off too. 

I'm going to be so fat at the end of the summer.


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 29, 2010)

Just got the email link.  Rejected. Good luck to everyone else who's still waiting and rooting on NYU Dramatic Writing.


----------



## Feather (Mar 29, 2010)

Just got my rejection notice too.  Congrats to all those who made it, best of luck to the waitlisters, hopeful wishes to the Tisch Asia crowd, and my sympathy and solidarity to those who didn't make it this year.


----------



## Silverlenz (Mar 29, 2010)

Sorry guys.... Wishing you the best of luck with the rest of your applications and schools.

@Neville26- Have you decided what school you're going to in the Fall?

Silverlenz


----------



## LobsterMagnet (Mar 29, 2010)

Just got my rejection notice online...ugh there goes 9 months of coordination and effort down the drain. Although at least now I can make a very passionate phone call and get my recommendations.


----------



## minomino55 (Mar 29, 2010)

Delurking to say, just got rejected.  Hrmph.

It's a huge consolation that USC accepted me for screenwriting, so I guess I shouldn't complain.  One thing I will point out that I think is slightly unfair about NYU is that they only allow for one complete writing sample, whereas USC and Columbia asked for a variety of smaller pieces.  While being judged on one script is I guess more true-to-life, it sort of sucks if the one script you happen to think represents you is the only thing a reviewer can see of you.

Or maybe I'm just bitter.  Lolz.

Congrats to all who made it in, and good luck to everyone else!


----------



## levimfs (Mar 29, 2010)

Rejected...


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 29, 2010)

Yeah, I agree minomino.  I don't think it gives the Admissions office a great picture of who you are, but I guess such is life.  And I'm okay with how it all turned out.  

Sorry Levimfs and others.  It does suck, still.  But I felt like on the whole, I spent the least amount of time on my app to NYU so it doesn't hurt so bad.  You know?  Like in a relationship, if I put in a year and it ended it sucks.  But if I put in a week it's like, "Okay, not gonna cry about this."  Schools like UCLA, Columbia, USC, Iowa, Boston, really took a lot out of me.  So I guess I was expecting more from them and hear rejections/acceptances from them different than I do to NYU.  Does that make sense?  All that to say, 'oh well.  c'est la vie.'  

I still have Boston, AFI and UCLA (and a few waitlisted schools) to consider, so I'm happy/content.  And all of you who this was your last option/hope. . . it sucks now, I know about that.  I got rejected to all three schools I applied to last year (USC, UCLA and Loyola) but take heart: you'll be happier and healthier next year when you go at it again, and you'll be amazed at how much this makes you see yourself better in re-writing all those essays.  It doesn't sound fun now but take this opportunity to take 6 months off, do something else, work at McDonald's, something (somewhere where you have free time to write more) and go at it again.  Everyone gets rejected in life.  There's no reason for you to stop at this.  This is but a small bump and you'll look back and see the good in it further on down the road, next year even come this time, when you get accepted into your number one choice.  I can say this b/c this happened.  I'm not just talking about of my big butt.  MMMk?  

Love to you all.


----------



## yonkondy (Mar 29, 2010)

Who gets into this place?

I get in USC, UCLA, AFI, maybe Columbia. But both NYU programs (Directing and Screenwriting) - no.

Is this where the artsy/pretentious reputation comes from? I'd love to know who their ideal candidate is.

USC was my first choice, so no sour grapes. But come on...


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 30, 2010)

Haha, it's tempting to think that way, Yonkondy.  I guess every school has a certain criteria they're looking for.  I'm not sure that means they're the artsy/pretentious type, but maybe it does mean they're looking for a particular type of individual.  Maybe they do that b/c they know how their program runs and they really try to match candidates on paper who'd be great for that. Also, maybe they look for very high-caliber writers/filmmakers, and not just the "potential" of the prospective student.  It seems like their Admissions' process lends itself to the former, rather than the latter.  But just an assumption.


----------



## pleiades (Mar 30, 2010)

Feather that's tragic and I'm sorry. Levifms you were in my 'root for' pile too. Boo.

And Neville, when I need a visit from the hug plane, I just read your posts. You rock. 

Also. I'm having trouble understanding how a USC offer can be interpreted as a consolation prize?! ha ha ...am I arguing pedantics or is that just like the most atrocious understatement of the year? CONGRATS minomino! May you fully enjoy your entitlement to mentally give NYU the middle finger for the next two years =D


----------



## The Dusty Elephant (Apr 4, 2010)

Is anyone going to the meet and greet on Saturday?


----------



## ds2142a (Apr 4, 2010)

I want to go really badly, but I've got way too much work at school.


----------

